# Humminbird 788ci



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanted some thoughts or suggestions from owners of this unit. I primarily muskie fish and am looking for an afforable _(yikes)_ unit that is upgradable that can keep me on the contours of my favorite lakes while trolling/casting. 

I don't have the $2500 as some suggested budgeted for this right now (around $700 is my budget) but I've settled on a *Humminbird 788ci *that seems to come with ContourXD maps (not as good but like Navionics). 

http://store.humminbird.com/dyn_prodlist.php?k=409999

http://www.humminbird.com/leading_in...-gps-maps.aspx

Does anyone have experience with this particular fish finder? My boat is only 14' so being compact (yet readable) is important. 

Also, does anyone have any specific experience with the *ContourXD maps *that it comes with? Are they pretty detailed for Lakes like Alum Creek, Salt Fork, Piedmont, Ceasar Creek, Leesville, etc? I know they are not as good as Navionics, but getting some opinions here.

All thoughts are appreciated. Looks lilke a good fishing week ahead

George


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

SeaRayder said:


> I wanted some thoughts or suggestions from owners of this unit. I primarily muskie fish and am looking for an afforable _(yikes)_ unit that is upgradable that can keep me on the contours of my favorite lakes while trolling/casting.
> 
> I don't have the $2500 as some suggested budgeted for this right now (around $700 is my budget) but I've settled on a *Humminbird 788ci *that seems to come with ContourXD maps (not as good but like Navionics).
> 
> ...


I purchased two of them last summer and I like them a lot. However, I don't believe the 788CI is available any longer as they went to the 788 HD model which is more money. The contour XD maps are not very detailed. I have been on Indian, CJ Brown, & Erie with it. Parts of Erie are detailed around the islands but that is about it. CJ brown has more detail then Indian, so I guess it may vary by lake but I would not expect a lot. 

I just purchased the Navionics East Premium Lake Chip and I am ready to try it...! Gander has them on sale at their First Cast sales event for $129.00.. plus if you have an old Nav chip you get $50.00 back if you send it back in.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bought one from BP had alot of gift cards and a rebait . I see them on e bay too .played with mine in the livingroom on a battery pack .seems pretty good. realy check around on price theres some deals.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. Others' help is appreciated as well. I've found it for as low as $565, for the Humminbird 788ci HD, but just want to be sure that the company is for real and they have stock before I place my order. Gander has it for $699 with $50 off, but that just covers the sales tax. 

Sounds like the ContourXD maps aren't that good? Anyone seen ContourXD for Alum Creek or Lake St. Clair MI. I've seen the Navionics stuff, but that adds another $125+ to an already blown budget.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

I just got one from J and H products $575,recieved it 3 days later.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

sylvan 17 said:


> I just got one from J and H products $575,recieved it 3 days later.


I found this one on their website if were talking about the same company and the Humminbird 788ci HD. 

http://www.jandhproducts.com/_e/Hum...rd_788ci_HD_Combo_GPS_Fishfinder_407950_1.htm

$699 though...am I missing something?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

yes,that is the same one I bought. Quick service.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

It was onsale a couple weeks ago. Call them and see if you can get the same deal.


----------

